# BACnet OWS Gebäudeleittechnik



## Joachim Schulze (19 Juni 2018)

Hallo Kollegen,
ich suche eine frei käufliche Gebäudeleittechnik (OWS), die die BACnet-Objekte (inkl. Properties) der angeschlossenen Automationsstationen scant und einliest und zur weiteren Bearbeitung bereit stellt. Eine Systempartnerschaft als Voraussetzung für den Erwerb einer solchen Gebäudeleittechnik kommt derzeit nicht in Frage. 
Kann hier jemand eine Tip geben. Danke im Voraus.

Anforderungen

Alarmbehandlung: 
Wenn die "Alarm-Properties" bereits in der Automationsstation definiert sind, wie z.B. Alarmklasse (NC), High Level, Low Level, usw., dann sollte die Gebäudeleittechnik diese Properties übernehmen und in das Alarmmanagement einbinden. Ich will diese Arbeit in der Gebäudeleittechnik nicht noch einmal machen.

Trendkurven: 
Die erhaltenen Trendlog-Objekte müssen in der Gebäudeleittechnik (OWS) so zusammen gesetzt (und gespeichert) werden, dass man längere Zeitabschnitte betrachten kann.

Grafiken:
Die grafische Darstellung der angeschlossenen Heizungs-, Kälte- und Lüftungsanlagen (Regelschema) erstellt man entweder mit einem integrierten oder einem externen Zeichentool. Die eingelesenen Bacnet-Objekte können mit der Maus an die richtige Stelle ins Anlagenbild geschoben werden. Dabei werden die Properties, wie Einheit, Zustandstext,usw. direkt übernommen. Auch diese Arbeit will ich nicht zweimal machen.

Viele Grüße
Joachim Schulze


----------



## Wu Fu (19 Juni 2018)

Hallo Joachim,

aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich Dir leider keine nennen, da alle System mit denen ich arbeite über Systempartnerschaften laufen.

Vor einiger Zeit bin ich mal über diesen Hersteller gestolpert.
https://www.showit.de/

Ich habe zwar keine Erfahrung mit diese Software, aber liest sich nicht schlecht.
Vielleicht gibts ja eine Demo.

Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Joachim Schulze (20 Juni 2018)

Hallo Daniel,
ich habe ein Angebot mit ShowIt abgegeben. Wenn der Auftrag kommt, kann ich über Erfahrungen berichten. Vorher will ich garnicht über dieses Produkt spekulieren.
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Viele Grüße
Joachim


----------



## Wu Fu (20 Juni 2018)

Hallo Joachim,

dann wünsche ich Dir viel Glück mit Deinem Angebot.

Auch wenns gerade nicht wichtig ist, habe gerade gesehen, dass es auf der HP eine Demo zum runterladen gibt.

Vielen Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Joachim Schulze (7 April 2022)

Auf meine ursprüngliche Frage kann ich mittlerweile selber antworten:
Wir haben uns für Insight Facilites vom Computer Automation entschieden und sind sehr zufrieden.
Keine Systempartnerschaft erforderlich. Schulung ist gut, Support ist ausgezeichnet. Preis könnte (wie immer und überall) geringer sein.
Zu empfehlen, wenn man sich unabhängig machen will von den Systemhäusern.


----------

